

Ioke - strongly typed, dynamic, homoiconic, prototype-based JVM language - smikhanov
http://ioke.org

======
frou_dh
Related audio podcast: [http://www.se-
radio.net/podcast/2010-01/episode-154-ola-bini...](http://www.se-
radio.net/podcast/2010-01/episode-154-ola-bini-ioke)

"This is a conversation with Ola Bini on his experimental language Ioke. We
cover the idea behind the Ioke experiment as well as important language
concepts and the thinking behind them."

------
jdp
Recently I wrote a small Ioke tutorial in which a simple Rake clone is built.
The tutorial assumes you've already read the Ioke guide, though:
<http://jdp.github.com/biild/>

------
mcantelon
The logo made me smile... a reference to Ioke's lack of parentheses in
comparison to Clojure I'd guess.

------
va_coder
Can anyone compare this to Clojure?

~~~
t_crayford
Ioke has lots of mutable state (rather than Clojure's strict lockdown on
mutable state). Ioke isn't concerned at all with concurrency (which Clojure
is).

They both have macros, and ioke's syntax looks nicer to non-lispers than
clojure's. Ioke (iirc) is considerably slower than clojure, and kinda
difficult to optimize.

~~~
viraptor
> Ioke (iirc) is considerably slower than clojure, and kinda difficult to
> optimize.

Throughout last year Ola mentioned many times in his blog, that he's not
concerned with speed optimisation at this point, but mainly features. I'm not
sure about the "hard to optimise" part... Also if you look at the Ioke
manifesto[1]:

> This is really the full manifesto of Ioke, if you ever had to choose just
> one. In any situation where I have to choose between expressiveness or
> performance, expressiveness is always the answer.

Don't remember him mentioning anything about concurrency though.

[1] <http://olabini.com/blog/2009/05/the-ioke-philosophy/>

------
parbo
When I hear "homoiconic" I think of Cher.

